# Attention - Changes to the site newsletter.



## VS_Admin

Hello,

We are pleased to announce we will be implementing a new method to send out site newsletters. The new newsletter will have a cleaner template and will be sent to participating forum members once a week. We have added an example below of how it will look. This change will not have any negative impact to current newsletters and will not lead to any site downtime. If you have any questions please post them below.

















Thank you

Community Support


----------



## jiwawa

???


----------

